# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  دانلود جاوا برای موبایل

## sinas1386

با تشکر از دوستان عزیز  که مرا راهنمایی نمودند در خصوص زبان برنامه نویسی اما جایی هست که بتوان برنامه جاوا مخصوص گوشی اریکسون برای برنامه نویسی دانلود کرد ./.

لطفا  کمکم کنید ./.

----------


## noorsoft

منظورتون نمونه سورس کد با جاواست

----------


## sinas1386

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز 

منظور من خود برنامه می باشه که بتوان با برنامه نویسی کرد

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز Java SDK حجمش زیاده تقریبا 68 مگ میشه اگر واقعه نمی تونی تهیه کنی بگو برات سی دی کامل تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی موبایل را ارسال کنم

----------


## sinas1386

سلام خدمت دوست عزیز 
واقعا اگر برام بفرستی خیلی ممنونت میییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییشم ./.

----------


## sinas1386

سلام خدمت دوست عزیز 
واقعا اگر برام بفرستی خیلی ممنونت میییییییییییییییییییییییی ییییییییییییییییییییشم

----------


## sinas1386

دوست عزیز سلام 
من تازه کارم و هنوز 22پست دارم و نمی توانم برات پیغام بفرستم اگر امکان داره همان نرم افزار جاوا sdkبرام آپلود کن اشکال نداره که حجمش زیاد باشه .

تشکــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــر از دوست عزیز

----------


## rainstorm

تو اینترنت جایی هست که بشه دانلودش کرد؟

----------


## ehsan248

سلام تو سایت  www.tebyan.net تو قسم تحدماتش می تونی دانلودش کنی کتابم داره

----------


## noorsoft

*Carbide.C++‎ IDEs (Nokia's recommendation)*   
  To find out how Carbide.C++‎ can be used to create C++‎ applications for Symbian OS, please visit the main Carbide.C++‎ page. 
  
Carbide.C++‎ ExpressCarbide.C++‎ Developer EditionCarbide.C++‎ Professional Edition
*Visual Studio  2005 IDE* 

Carbide.vs 3.0
*Visual Studio .NET 2003 IDE*
To find out how Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003 can be used to create C++‎ applications for Symbian OS, read this Overview

Carbide.vs 2.0.1
*Platform SDKs*


S60 Platform SDKs for Symbian OSSeries 80 Platform SDK
*S60 platform SDK plug-Ins*


Local Client Provisioning plug-in for VoIPNokia Eseries SDK Plug-insOpen C/C++‎ Plug-ins for S60 3rd EditionOpenGL ES 1.1 Plug-inMobile Web Server (MWS) Plug-inSIP Plug-inEthernet Plug-inNokia 6600 Camera Plug-inExtensions Plug-inSensor API Plug-inMultiple Drive Support (MDS) Plug-in
*Nokia device SDKs*


Nokia 7710 SDK for Symbian OS
*Other*


Nokia Energy Profiler

----------

